# Aldi 950w Generator Tomorrow 17th £69.99



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,
May be of interest to someone. 3 years warranty.

Aldi Generator

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> May be of interest to someone. 3 years warranty.
> 
> Aldi Generator
> ...


They were £39-99 plus VAT in Macro, I bought one but not used it yet.

Be carefull with cheap generators when using electronic items as they may surge and blow them up.

Well ok for motorised things like drills, hedge trimmers etc.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Noisy two stroke jobbies that don't last 5 mins, OK for tradesmen, not suitable for sensitive electronics used in a M/Home if you're thinking of off mains supply.

Dave


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

> Noisy two stroke jobbies that don't last 5 mins
> 
> I sold a load of these at £40 and apart from a couple of carb problems, I never had one back. I have used one myself for 3 years with my caravan and no problems.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Cheap Gennies*

HI Peter,

Goes without saying but you have to credit people with some common sense.

The fact that this has a 3 year warranty in theory should give some confidence hopefully of reasonable quality.

I have a Honda 2.5kw for emergency use at home but as you suggested, the Aldi one would be ideal for power tools away from the mains.

As for Aldi/Lidl, I've had no problems with belt sander, planers, cordless grass cutters, electronics etc. in the past so would be quite happy to give it a try at that price.

By the way, this laptop is a Medion from Aldi and has been far better than my Toshiba laptop.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We bought a noisy 2 stroke from Makro for standby use at home.
First time we had to use it I blew the time clock and main circuit board on our gas boiler.
Cheap (£149) genny cost us about £400.00 in repairs to boiler.
Never again. It is OK for lighting and simple power tools but disaster for electronics.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*WOLF*

If you really want cheap then the 750 watt Wolf can be purchased for £29.99.

How unpopular do you want to be?

C.


----------

